# Tanked Season 2



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Love it or hate it:

Tanked Season 2 April 14th 

Animal Planet

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Thanks,I guess that's why I haven't been able to find! can you tell Me what time it is usually on and what day?


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Thanks,I guess that's why I haven't been able to find! can you tell Me what time it is usually on and what day?


No idea but Premiers April 14 which is a Saturday. You have to have US animal planet........ people where subscribing to Canadian Animal Planet but were not getting it.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i was just downloading the episodes off torrent sites

looking forward to seeing what new theme tanks they come up with, but i'd really like to see them do one with living coral instead of that goofy fake coral crap they had


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

monkE said:


> i'd really like to see them do one with living coral instead of that goofy fake coral crap they had


I wouldn't. They set up tanks from scratch in hours and toss in thirty-forty fish immediately. I've done instant tanks before but only with stuff moved from one tank to another in my house.

They have the fish already to dump in before even bringing over the tank, stand, sump, etc. and nothing is setup yet when they go pick out their livestock.

The problem is that this show is teaching people the wrong way to do saltwater tanks.

And btw, some of the tanks on the show are fake. They only set them up to film the episode then tear them down and remove them. Hollywood (or Vegas) smoke & mirrors.

They always assume everything is going to work out and on time. If time is very short, they think its "good television" because more suspense. I wonder how many of those uncycled tanks crash within weeks of them taping the setup for their show?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess animal protection folks don't care much when they're just fish :/ I haven't seen the show but from how it's been dscribed... no thanks. It's just another case of "reality" TV gone stupid... worst thing ever to hit the airwaves. Sorry if you're one of the folks who love these kind of shows, but... yeah. Maybe that's why I've had no cable for a couple of years and don't really miss it much


----------



## rdale2 (Nov 16, 2011)

You still have to appreciate their creativity; some of the tanks are pretty awesome (although impracticle).


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i like the show but it obvously has to have some family drama to keep it interesting. Its not really a educational show but its fun to watch. Also you can watch it for free without downloading it i believe on discovery. I just typed in tanked and it showed up.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

usually any videos through Discovery channel. com, animal planet.com, history channel.com & national geographic.com are not available for viewing outside the US for whatever stupid reasons. I downloaded the last season through Kickass Torrents. Downloading the 1st episode of the new season right now, I'll see if I can get by with uploading it to youtube and post it here for the weekend if I can.
I agree this show in more for entertainment purposes when it comes to keeping/stocking livestock & starting them up. But imo it is somewhat educational about the construction aspect of the tanks. They do build some cool tanks, though they have built some stupid ones too lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here's the first episode for season 2 for anyone wanting to view it. Not too big on the some of the decorations the use sometimes, but the tanks are cool in their own ways:






view it on you tube here:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I read a story about a guy on MFK who's girlfriend was the daughter of one of the dentists that got a tank made. Withen two hours out of the 40 fish they dumped in, the two sharks ate them all (nurse and blacktip). This is just horrible lesson on how to do saltwater tanks. There is another series similar to this coming out (different company) hopefully it will be better.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the Vid,first time I've ever seen one of their episodes,I have Animal Planet but I guess it's Canadian Version,didn't Know 2 versions existed stupid in My opinion. It makes sense I guess some of the Fish in the Shark Tank were eaten,did You notice the Original Owner of the Sharks looked like that was all He had in His Tank,unless I missed something?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The guys who do the show may know how to build tanks but they are not guys I would trust to stock my tank once its built. Most of their tanks will be extremely hard to clean with all the curved surfaces and such. 

All flash, no substance. I would like to hear back from their customers two or three months after each episode is filmed, like they do with Dragon's Den. Hear the success stories and the "holy bleep" stories.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of the tanks look impossible to clean. I looked all over their website for any kind of customer feedback but I could find nothing. However they do have one impressive photo gallery: Acrylic Tank Manufacturing | Gallery


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> usually any videos through Discovery channel. com, animal planet.com, history channel.com & national geographic.com are not available for viewing outside the US for whatever stupid reasons. I downloaded the last season through Kickass Torrents. Downloading the 1st episode of the new season right now, I'll see if I can get by with uploading it to youtube and post it here for the weekend if I can.
> I agree this show in more for entertainment purposes when it comes to keeping/stocking livestock & starting them up. But imo it is somewhat educational about the construction aspect of the tanks. They do build some cool tanks, though they have built some stupid ones too lol


copyrights are the reason. But you can get by website region locks (most of them atleast) by using a VPN like HMA to tunnel your connection through one of their many US servers


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The majority of the tanks completely crash withen a few days if not hours,. From what I heard they have no regard to compatibility or even acclimitation, they just throw fish in, get the film, and high tail it out of there.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

So sounds to Me they would be great to set Tank/Filtration Up but best to stock your Own Fish,they must be quite succesful at that since their business is definitely flourishing. I'm not surprised they added the Pleco in the Fridge Tank,they obviously forcasted alot of algae growth in Future and that would have been a nasty looking Tank. Another Big problem is here was a case of 2 Tank owners with absolutely no knowledge of the Fish they were getting,and probably (I'm guesssing) no idea on Fish care or Tank Maintenance?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i feel sorry for the poor souls who are contracted out to maintain these tanks (if people have the money to get them built, they likely aren't maintaining them on their own)


----------

